# Anybody Familiar with.



## zozo (5 Apr 2018)

Sascha Hoyer Aqua Artist?



Kinda taking aquascaping and Wabi Kusa to a different level..  Exquisit!.. 

And absolutely inspirational...



























Enjoy!


----------



## Edvet (5 Apr 2018)

Some nice tanks, i love top one


----------



## zozo (5 Apr 2018)

Edvet said:


> Some nice tanks, i love top one


Yes! Also my favorite..


----------



## foxfish (5 Apr 2018)

No 3 for me!


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2018)

They're all pretty special 

P.S. Are those bar optics he has attached to fertz bottles?


----------



## Angus (5 Apr 2018)

The instagram gets a lot of likes from me....


----------



## zozo (5 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> P.S. Are those bar optics he has attached to fertz bottles?



I thought indeed the same..  think they are, lookes like it.. Or more like, i would have done it, just for fun..  Than say, it's for the Hygrofila Pina colada..


----------



## Kezzab (5 Apr 2018)

@zozo groannnnn


----------



## Smells Fishy (6 Apr 2018)

I could have danced the whole way through! What a good video!


----------



## Edvet (6 Apr 2018)

I am wondering is that his "mancave"in the attic? Or is it a shop for ADA stuff?


----------



## zozo (6 Apr 2018)

I'm not sure but he is a Professional.. He recently showed off his creation that will be on display at the upcomming petworld tradeshow in Magdeburg Germany.


----------



## roadmaster (6 Apr 2018)

Inspirational. Serene, warm fuzzy feeling (say's in fiercely virile voice)


----------



## rebel (6 Apr 2018)

He is a pro and posts regularly in FB.


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

What interests me the most in this scape is the emersed planted backpanel





He seems to use ADA tanks and the top backpanel seems to be some kind of Acrylic extension.. But this seems no ADA product.. I guess it must be something custom made. Hr doesn't realy elaborate on how it's made and who makes it.. Just a few pictures of the scape in progress.

Stainless steel bracket fixed to an acrylic panel, so it slides over and stands fixed on top of the backpanel.





Looks like it has a drip tray on top, kinda V shape gutter with holes to water the emersed growing plants.





It's a very interesting addon, to turn a standard aquarium into a raparium style setup. i wonder about this kits background.  If that's a DIY job it is exeptionaly nice done..


----------



## Edvet (12 Apr 2018)

Well there's a lot you can do if you are willing to put the money in. This doesn't look like a simple DIY


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

Indeed..  The concept is rather simple and effective design.. But it's definitively build by a very well equiped craftsman..

And indeed there is a lot of money involved in creating price winning (diorama or jungle) scapes.. I realized from the first day i saw it, i don't have the cashflow for it.. Not even the product supplier nor the network, wouldn't know where to search for the hardscape materials needed.  Just trying to force my luck with keeping my eyes open with the hope finding something nice once in a while..

Best scapes i've seen were from people living a stone throw away from abundand natural sources..


----------



## Edvet (12 Apr 2018)

zozo said:


> people living a stone throw away from abundand natural sources..


that helps indeed


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

Yes, if i was from Brasil, where 80% of the country is Jungle i definitively woul dhave a different scape than i have now. Now i have a so called Pets Place Scape.. Sort of..  Also fun, but still it kinda shows..


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Apr 2018)

You're good at making stuff, Marcel, why not give it a try?
I might try something like that if I can find the space. It won't look as nicely constructed and finished, because of the budget, but when the plants grow you won't be able to see the imperfections.


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

sparkyweasel said:


> You're good at making stuff, Marcel, why not give it a try?
> I might try something like that if I can find the space. It won't look as nicely constructed and finished, because of the budget, but when the plants grow you won't be able to see the imperfections.



It crossed my mind.. Already was planning something like this for some time.  But comletely different construction.. Seeing this concept kinda changed my mind.. This is just a simple stand alone extension to put on a standard tank, much better than something permanent. And this design is actualy not that hard to build. I wonder if and when this gadget pops up on the market. Or maybe already is somewhere..


----------



## Edvet (12 Apr 2018)

( ADA will make it, just a measily 350€ for the acrylic, 135 for the drip tray )


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

Edvet said:


> ( ADA will make it, just a measily 350€ for the acrylic, 135 for the drip tray )


Links? Pics..? Getting into copycat mode..


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2018)

It's indeed an ADA product.. I couldn't find on the official ADA website products list..


----------



## Kezzab (14 Apr 2018)

He's just ruined it for me with the FB profile pic.


----------



## Kezzab (14 Apr 2018)

I know this is a bit mean, but couldn't resist.


----------



## zozo (14 Apr 2018)

Kezzab said:


> I know this is a bit mean, but couldn't resist.


One of the most hilarious movies i've ever seen..  And best model pose ever..


----------

